# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2019 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## Joonas Pio

Valkeakosken Liikenteelle tuli tällä viikolla uusi Volvo B11R 9700S, kylkinumero 7 ja rekisteri ETA-457.

----------


## onni

Vuorisen Liikenteelle on tullut uusi Volvo B11R 9700H UG (2019) Rek. FOB-550

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pohjoismaiden suurimman joukkoliikenteen operaattorin Nobinan suomalainen maayhtiö hankki 92 uutta Scaniaa HSL:n ajoihin.
https://www.scania.com/fi/fi/home/ex...nja-autot.html
Nobina #1128 näyttäisi olevan tässä runkolinja väreissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nobina #1128 näyttäisi olevan tässä runkolinja väreissä.


Tässä on tiedostettava, että kuvan #1128 on eri auto kuin nykyinen #1128. Oransseilla autoilla #1143 - 1166 oli tehtaalta lähtiessään eri numerot kuin silloin, kun ne sijoitettiin liikenteeseen (ja siitä eteenkin päin). Joku yksittäinen yksilö saattoi saapua Suomeen ilman järjestysnumeroa.

Kuvan #1128 kulkee siis nykyään numerolla 1152.

----------

